
Ask HN: What is the black bar on the top of HN? - captainbeardo
There is a new 5px in height black bar on the top of hacker news right above our beloved orange bar. Inspecting the source reveals table cell element with an img element inside loading `s.gif`. The gif seems to be empty. Anyone know what this is or why it appeared?
======
CarolineW
If you do a search for "black bar" you'll find lots and lots and lots and
_lots_ of results, most of which answer your question.

~~~
4e1a
Not a true statement. Where are you searching? I can find nothing to explain
this other than the comment below about someone dying, but that doesn't
explain anything either.

~~~
CarolineW
> _Not a true statement. Where are you searching?_

At the bottom of this page is a search box. Into it type "black bar" (without
the quotation marks). It takes you to this link:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=black%20bar&sort=byPopularity&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=black%20bar&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Have you not seen the search box at the bottom of nearly every HN page?
Perhaps that question sounds a bit brusque, but in effect, whether you meant
it or not, you called me a liar, and I rather take exception to that.

------
1337biz
Because Paul Allen died...

~~~
captainbeardo
Ah thanks for this answer

